# Difference between high power vs high current? Benefits ?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

As I understand it high power allows more output at higher residtance such as 4ohm 

High current allows for more power under less resistance such as 1 ohm . 

So is there any benefit in picking one of these over the other. 

Amp #1 . Will do 600rms @ 4 ohms (via bridging 2 channels into 1 )


Amp #2 will do [email protected] 4ohms/[email protected] (high power) or [email protected] (high current mode) 


Amp 1 has better specs but is a 2 channel. Cleaner power specs . Amp 2 has more optional configuration but not as clean. But does high power or high current . 


Any benefit sound wise. ? 

I need to run a dual 2ojm sub and have never run a 1 ohm load on anything . Not really trying to rated or not.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

oh ****, not this again... we did this years ago and it went to hell fast.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

chad said:


> oh ****, not this again... we did this years ago and it went to hell fast.



lol just give me the short answer.

my guess would be to use the one with most power at highest load so that the heat and stress would be less. but then the two amps are designed differently


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Go with the amp that weighs more.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> Go with the amp that weighs more.


Eh ? 

They are made by same company same siZe basically


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I dunno. Amp 2 is more configurable, so I'd go with that one. 600 into 1 ohm or 2 ohm is pretty cool. And let's face it. You'll be changing your sub every 3 or 4 weeks, and so this will allow you a number of different impedance options.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Go with the amp that weighs more.


and mount it high, because sound is heavy, may as well utilize some gravity.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> I dunno. Amp 2 is more configurable, so I'd go with that one. 600 into 1 ohm or 2 ohm is pretty cool. And let's face it. You'll be changing your sub every 3 or 4 weeks, and so this will allow you a number of different impedance options.


]


I will go with what's behind option #2

So I can change my sub every 21 days or so. Good observation


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

The 2 channel bridged would probably heat up more than the mono @ 4 ohms. High current vs high voltage has been discussed a few times here. High current basically just cuts the voltage rails so it outputs less at lower impedance, allowing it to not overheat.

That's all it really does. It shouldn't matter what you go with as long as it fits your install needs.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

It doesn't really matter because the amp will be in a FS thread before it arrives. oke:oke:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have worked hard to get the 2 amps I am going to use. I hope they work how I am wishing. 

Even if they sound ok , it's also a matter of efficiency and heat do to location. 

I really can't have a hot running a/b amp mounted upside in my trunk.


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

Amp #2 has everything you're looking for. 600w @ 2 and 4 ohm
You can change setups/wiring configurations later and not have to buy new equipment. 

Amp #2 is definitely the one i'd go with.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> Go with the amp that weighs more.


FTW!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

UNFORGIVEN said:


> Amp #2 has everything you're looking for. 600w @ 2 and 4 ohm
> You can change setups/wiring configurations later and not have to buy new equipment.
> 
> Amp #2 is definitely the one i'd go with.



I did. made most sense


----------

